
Show HN: Longwave – group journaling as a new form of social media - colinmcd
https://longwave.app/manifesto/
======
colinmcd
Hey HN —

We were sick of doom scrolling and instant gratification on Twitter, so we
made a site where you can journal with friends.

It's meant for longer form writing, and it only updates once a day.

It also has no ads, no trackers/analytics, very minimal Javascript. Loads
really fast. All that jazz.

We'd love to hear any feedback you have!

